# Pond filter box suppliers



## Tom (25 Jul 2012)

Can anyone give me any directions to somewhere that can supply an affordable pond filter box (or just a weatherproof plastic box) without any media or UV or anything? All the ready-made kits seem extortionate, and all I really need for this DIY project is the basic box/tub. I'm hoping to have a circular settlement chamber leading onto a typical rectangular filter. 

I thought about using brick etc, but I am thinking that would make it more difficult to add pipework and drainage etc. 

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jul 2012)

Hi Tom
Wilkinson's do all sorts of plastic boxes suitable for DIYing and you can have  a lid.
Wouldn't cost that much....£5/6.00 for the larger sized ones.
hoggie


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2012)

Thanks hoggie - are they weather/ice proof? I'd imagine boxes like those would become pretty brittle over winter wouldn't they?


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jul 2012)

Tom
Should be okay in the winter...buy 2 and put one inside the other for added safety.
You could always add a heater.....with the temperature set  at a lower setting to keep it ice free.
Ive used these before for temporary housing fish and plants.
Add something to the bottom of the first one too support the second as there will be a gap of about a 1 inch.
A piece of Polystyrene sheet would be ideal.
hoggie


----------



## martin-green (25 Jul 2012)

I have to support Tom's query.

At the end of the day they are storage boxes. They have no requirement to be UV stabilised or frost resistant. 
I once tried one, drilled a 40mm hole on the side (Hole cutter) the box split, complete write off. I would not chance one for a pond filter. 

Tom the boxes you want are also known as 4 gallon water tanks, or they are also known as expansion tanks, (you may have a working one in your loft)  I have used them before as a water feature sump.

I googled and just found some CLICK HERE Other suppliers of water tanks are available


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2012)

for what you want to do, find your local builder who uses the big blue chemical barrells. i have been using them for years, and they make great pond filters. completely weather proof and most builders give them away free.


----------



## martin-green (25 Jul 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> find your local builder who uses the big blue chemical barrells.



Tom, it sounds good.

*Choice 1*

1) Find builder
2) Find another builder who has a blue chemical storage tank he does not want
3) Transport said tank home
4) Cut tank down to size
5) Wash and clean tank
6) Wash and clean tank again


*Choice 2*

1) Order tank on line, sit back and wait for it to arrive
2) er, that's it.

 

Gill has made a good suggestion, but for what you are doing....................


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jul 2012)

Have a look at the "Rubbermaid" brand boxes available in B&Q or Homebase. They come in a couple of sizes with clip on lids. They are made of a softer plastic so are quite tuff.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jul 2012)

Martins Quote
Tom the boxes you want are also known as 4 gallon water tanks, or they are also known as expansion tanks, (you may have a working one in your loft) I have used them before as a water feature sump.

I googled and just found some CLICK HERE Other suppliers of water tanks are available.

I would agree with Martin....the expansion tank would be a better idea.  
Never thought of that.
hoggie


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I picked up 2 4 Gallon header tanks with lids that will do  Would have liked a 25G but the price rockets! Will run it through the current little filter with UV, then into these two plumbed together as separate chambers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## martin-green (29 Jul 2012)

From where did you get the tanks, builders / plumbers merchant?


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2012)

Plumbase


----------

